# CSS SDX15



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll be the first guinea pig for this 15" driver. Looks to be a good performer (from the specs, anyway) for the money but we'll see. Sealed recommendations are 2.0 cu. ft. - 2.5 cu. ft. with 2 lbs. of polyfill.

http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/subwoofer_drivers/CSS_SDX15/


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

you plan on using it at home or in the car?


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> you plan on using it at home or in the car?


Both. Enclosure specs for the home system are little different - 4.0 cu. ft. sealed.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

I will be getting one shortly as well. Very excited for a much more affordable Tumult-esque driver from CSS. I have used their FR's and WR's with very pleasant experiences so far.

A little over three and a quarter is a Butterworth (Qtc 0.707) and 2.5 cubic feet is approaching a 0.800 alignment; very workable. Might have been nice to go with a little more motor, drop Qts/Qes a little lower, and have an even smaller enclosure, but this is primarily a home audio marketed driver. Should be great and I am really looking forward to one. I passed on the SD12 in anticipation of this driver and I think it will be worth doing so.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

Punk0Rama said:


> I passed on the SD12 in anticipation of this driver and I think it will be worth doing so.



Same here. The price and specs of the SD12 were very decent but I was waiting for the driver that offered a little more. Hoping the SDX15 will fit the bill.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

Had to dig this thread up since I've used the CSS SDX15 for several days now. Running it in a 2.5 cu. ft. sealed enclosure off a Sundown Audio SAZ-1500D @ 1 ohm. VERY impressed to date. Great DIY sub driver. Very flexible.

The sub took a few hours to loosen up. I also used this sub for a short time in a 2.0 cu. ft. sealed enclosure. Very good results considering 2.0^3 is relatively small for most 15's. The sub really starts to shine in a little larger enclosure. Low end response is as good as any 15" driver I've used to date. Doesn't take a high wattage amp to drive this sub. Very smooth sound. Surprisingly so. I've really been impressed with the way this sub sounds.

Pros:
- price - $270 shipped is a good price for this kind of performance.

- response above 70Hz - previous XBL drivers seemed limited above 70Hz. The CSS SDX15 works well to 125Hz, as high a freq. as I've used it.

- works well in 2.0 cu. ft or larger seale enclosures.

- works well with 400W

- Cool-looking cone

Cons:
- heavy - well-built but the driver weighs in at 49lbs. Not a problem if used in HT.

- screw holes not big enough for 1/4" T-nuts. This should be a no brainer, IMO. A 50lbs. driver needs to be mounted with heavy duty hardware. I had to drill out all (8) screw holes on the basket to mount it.

Go to http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/subwoofer_drivers/CSS_SDX15/ for more details.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Still surprises me more people haven't jumped on these.

Yes, I know it's an old thread.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Punk0Rama said:


> Still surprises me more people haven't jumped on these.
> 
> Yes, I know it's an old thread.


Honestly, I think the market is OVERSATURATED with good drivers.


----------



## SteveLPfreak (Sep 26, 2005)

Although I've been testing a lot of other subs this summer, I still REALLY like the CSS SDX15. It is a really nice driver.

Yeah, there are a lot of great drivers out there but it is hard to get the performance and build quality in a 15" at the price of the CSS SDX15.

Being at DIY forum, I, too am surprised there aren't more users.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

I really want to try it, since it's local in Canada (no over the boarder shipping etc..) and price rocks for a "store price", because most of car audio items are priced outrageously at the stores.

Only problem is my wife not allowing me any changes to my system.    



I am kind of concerned that it will sound just like my Brahma did.


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

I think this might be my next purchase since I can't find anything in the same price range that will be its SQ performance. I was considering an Aura Sound but this is much cheaper and can still probably keep up with it.


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

Yay I ordered me a SDX15 and it should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to get that bad boy installed and playing.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hayabusa said:


> Yay I ordered me a SDX15 and it should be here tomorrow. Can't wait to get that bad boy installed and playing.


in car or HT? i would consider one for HT when i get the money to make a new sub.


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

Its for car audio use. Plan on installing it this weekend. My MD1D should be here tomorrow. got all of my supplies bought and ready.


----------



## W O T (Mar 13, 2008)

Did you ever get it installed? How was the sound? What were you running it off of?

ANyone running one ported?

thanks


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks very good for IB, small vas, low fs, plenty of xmax. I wish it wasn't so heavy or deep. Oh well, I think this is perfect for single sub setups, not so much dual like I'm planning, a bit overkill. How's the motor noise on these?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Anyone that is using one of these have any more updates?


----------



## chemical_brother (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Steve, what are you thoughts on the SDX versus the Arsenal you had previously?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

I have one, sitting in 2.6 sealed off 500W, its extremely impressive. low end is deep down to 30hz off my hearing I can only feel below that (thinks I need it vented or more power(, yet disappears immediately (important to me, I hate subwoofer overhang). plays up to 70hz in my office 

I do think it would works best in about 3.5 sealed in a HT, and it likes POWER

my little 500 isnt making it move but a minimal amount

VERY HEAVY and deep, id run it in a car only IB, its just toooo heavy 50lbs or so


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Has anyone compared these to the Shiva-X, Tempest-X, and/or Maelstrom X? After considering the SDX I think that I will take the plunge on either a couple of Tempests or Maelstroms.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Are these guys still around....those links no worky worky.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

GlasSman said:


> Are these guys still around....those links no worky worky.


Acoustic-Visions isn't around anymore, but CSS sure is. 

http://creativesound.ca/details.php?model=SDX15


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

Another one to bring back an old thread. LOL

*My question is, how deep is the mounting depth on this sub?* 

The weight I could care less about. I don't care that it weighs 50 lbs. It's really not going to make a difference in my 3800 lbs SUV. Either way, I'm still getting 16mpg. 

Although, I'm extremely glad to hear that it does a good job in 2.5cf sealed with somewhat low power (400-500 watts). I'll be running a max of 700 watts.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

datasheet: http://creativesound.ca/pdf/CSS-SDX15-data-121107.pdf


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh now I remember why I didn't try these out...a pair weighs in at 100lbs 

OMG where does all this weight come from? On their site the basket is said to be aluminum too. That's 65lbs heavier than my pair of IB15s


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

I have no idea. My SDX10 weighs enough, thanks...

maybe it's all that violence they have stored up, waiting to be released into the air 

Bret


----------



## SQ_Blaze (Sep 29, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> datasheet: http://creativesound.ca/pdf/CSS-SDX15-data-121107.pdf


Excellent, thanks! I think this is the one I'm going to get.


----------

